# Are there any good jobs for retirees?



## jeremygolan (Mar 20, 2012)

I retired about a year ago from my full time job as a teacher. however i get bored sometimes and would like to know what kind of work is out there that’s fun, safe, and pays reasonably well.

Thanks


----------



## Polly (Mar 20, 2012)

I have recently joined as a contributor for a respected online survey company.  I regularly receive invitations to give information on my shopping habits and preferences.  It is quite interesting - the reward is in the form of points which can be exchanged for store gift vouchers.  

Nobody could make a fortune this way, but it makes my time online feel a little more productive, and sometimes I find out about new products before anyone else!


----------



## MargotLilli (Mar 20, 2012)

I work at a nearby grocery store as a greeter once a week. This fills my time and gives me a little extra spending money. So far all my customers have been pleasant and I've enjoyed my time with the store


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

Being a house/pet sitter while folks are away from home might not pay really well, but seems to be stress-free and convenient if in your neighborhood.


----------



## Allin (Mar 20, 2012)

I was dealing with the same sort of boredom after I retired from my lifelong job, but now I am newly employed as a Walmart greeter. It might not pay great, but it's decent enough and it's a fairly interesting job. As long as you're friendly, helpful, and know how to smile, you're qualified. Pain-free and a great way to kill free time.


----------



## phughes (Mar 21, 2012)

The vet we use actually told me he knows people in our area that can make a good amount of money being a dog walker. If you can walk two or three dogs at a time, you might make $30 a day for an hour's work or so. You need to determine what a good rate would be in your area. You'll also be getting exercise, so that's a bonus!


----------



## ccohoe (Mar 22, 2012)

There is a variety of options online that can make you a bit of extra money and fill your time. You can always volunteer! I volunteer at the blood clinic downtown. I offer refreshments and get to have some interesting chats with people. I get out of the house and help a good cause win win for everyone!


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a friend who after retiring decided to go into real estate, they seem to like it though it can be quite stressful apparently. I'm trying to live without stress now


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 26, 2012)

I know quite a number of retired people who have taken on paid positions in the buildings where they live. You can be a superintendant, handyman, receptionist, etc. Very convenient to work where you live!


----------



## Tisame (Mar 26, 2012)

I enjoy spending time woodcrafting, building things like bird houses and hutches, people are always buying them and you can get some nice money for them


----------



## Elzee (Oct 30, 2012)

My parents were apartment managers, which means they were on-call but didn't always have a lot of work to do. It worked for the two of them. It gave them an extra income so they could travel. As they did indeed need a break from time-to-time, as apartment managers. There are jobs such as house-sitting or campground hosts that are well suited for seniors to supplement their retirement costs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2012)

jeremygolan said:


> I retired about a year ago from my full time job as a teacher. however i get bored sometimes and would like to know what kind of work is out there that’s fun, safe, and pays reasonably well.
> 
> Thanks



Considering that you were a teacher, you might enjoy a site such as Udemy, where you create courses on just about any subject. I can't recall exactly but I think that might be the site where one lady became a millionaire selling curricula to other teachers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2012)

Tisame said:


> I enjoy spending time woodcrafting, building things like bird houses and hutches, people are always buying them and you can get some nice money for them



I used to work with a fellow who made bird houses, and children's toys, such as rocking horses.  He sold them at local fairs, and made back the money that he invested in supplies.  He found joy in making things that folks really liked, he was getting special orders from parents for toys for their children, he absolutely loved his hobby.


----------



## Dave (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been retired now over 20 years, and dont have time to undertake any jobs? I walk my dogs regularly enjoying not only the fresh air, but the health aspect of walking,I feel fitter now that when I was 20 years younger.


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 31, 2012)

I worked PT for the insurance office, that insures everything we own, for six years.  It was a pre-retirement job after we moved to TN; I had every intention of "keepin' on" well into retirement but s**t happens when one is dealing with trauma injuries from too many horse and snowmobile accidents.  One should not spend their adult life re-schooling Widowmakers and never ride their snowmobile off a cliff, like the General Lee in "Dukes of Hazzard" more than once nthego:nthego:  Cooking and knitting needles were never my style but I'd've been a lot better for it.  If I learned anything (too late) it's the fact that, whenver attempting to "get off the porch and run with the Big Dogs",  women's muscles cannot withstand the same amount of torture men's muscles can.:abnormal:

Anyway, after spending the last half of my work life, being an engineering assistant for nuclear and mechanical engineers,  I loved loved loved my 3-days a week "gossip job", taking payments at the insurance office.  Even dealing with the Psychotics was ok --- they kept things in perspective after they were done with their rants:saturn:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2012)

I started bouncing again after my "semi-retirement" at 49, taking up the kind of part-time work I did almost 30 years earlier. 

But then, all of my doctors think my medication should be increased ...


----------



## teamrose (Nov 2, 2012)

What do you consider good? I used to volunteer for a major hospital and it was probably the best job I ever had. Now if you're asking if there are any high paying jobs for seniors, the answer is, it depends. What are you qualified to do? If you are looking for minimum wage non-skilled jobs, there is always "Can I take your order, please." Even Wal-Mart is cutting back on official greeters. Retired accountants and bookkeepers have been having a lot of success because of the income tax season.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 3, 2012)

Nevermind --- you don't even want to know what I just did.  <SIGH>


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 8, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> Nevermind --- you don't even want to know what I just did.  <SIGH>



That's what SHE said. 

Um, let's see ... you started a stud service for horses? A horse social-group? Carriage rides around the neighborhood?

... am I even close?


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 8, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> That's what SHE said.
> 
> Um, let's see ... you started a stud service for horses? A horse social-group? Carriage rides around the neighborhood?
> 
> ... am I even close?



Nupe - none of the above BUT since I've slept several times since I wrote and deleted whatever THAT was, I can't remember what it was.  Let there be no doubt ---- it had to have been stupid - lollol:bi_polo:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> Nupe - none of the above BUT since I've slept several times since I wrote and deleted whatever THAT was, I can't remember what it was.  Let there be no doubt ---- it had to have been stupid - lollol:bi_polo:



Did you actually delete it, because this forum has an auto save feature to restore your messages if the computer (or you) crash, lol. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1-Auto-Save


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 9, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Did you actually delete it, because this forum has an auto save feature to restore your messages if the computer (or you) crash, lol. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1-Auto-Save



I have no idea - lol.  Guess I'd better read this link but, I suspect whatever it was I said, is far better being left in the Cyberspace Trash Bin - lol lol


----------



## Marcia1957 (Jun 10, 2020)

My brother and my sister both retired go to Goodwill yard sales estate sales etc and put stuff on eBay! I plan on doing the same when I retire. It's a lot of work but it's fun. They bring in $1500 to $1800 a month!


----------



## olivier de winne (Jun 16, 2020)

The good news is that there are many jobs for retired Teachers once you decide to finish your classroom career.  Some of the best and most interesting jobs for retired Teachers include: 

Teaching English as a Foreign Language (TEFL)
Education Officer (Museums and Other Top Attractions)
Volunteer Worker for Girlguiding or the Scouts
Youth Worker
Counsellor (Private or Helpline Volunteer)
Proof-reader
Data Analyst and Researcher
The key is to find a job where you will enjoy to do it, identify your transferable skills. Use your skills to make a change. You can find in this article an essential list of jobs for retired teachers: https://www.enjoyretirementlife.com/jobs-for-retired-teachers/


----------



## ronaldj (Jun 16, 2020)

i worked at the local hardware for 5 years after retiring, they needed me more and more so i got to the point i went less and not at all. it was a great job, helping people talking to people plus a little extra money.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 16, 2020)

i baby sat my grandson 35'00 a week from 6'30 til 2 then went to a day care from7 til 2'30 for 50'00 a week-i had to quit  because the dr gave me the wrong pill and i was sick for 3 months--but i cussed her real good but they always blame it on the nurse


----------



## DaveA (Jun 18, 2020)

To answer the OP - - There probably are (good jobs for retirees) but I want none of them.  Retired a 58 and have managed to reach 86 without the need for work, whether to fill empty time or the need for additional funds.  

 We've managed to squeak along financially and we've always enjoyed our leisure time and sometimes wish we had more of it. Maybe if I was alone without family nearby I'd see it differently. 

 When it comes to choices, "To each his own"


----------



## Knight (Jun 18, 2020)

jeremygolan said:


> I retired about a year ago from my full time job as a teacher. however i get bored sometimes and would like to know what kind of work is out there that’s fun, safe, and pays reasonably well.
> 
> Thanks


Would your prior job as a teacher make it possible to tutor ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Knight said:


> Would your prior job as a teacher make it possible to tutor ?


The OP has not returned to SF for over 8 years!!!


----------



## Knight (Jun 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> The OP has not returned to SF for over 8 years!!!


saw the most recent response & no suggestion to use what he knew as a way to do what was questioned.  hopefully he found what he was looking for.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 3, 2020)

I took a seasonal job after I retired from my full time job.  I worked full time for 6 months and then it was time to go do what we wanted to do.  
We hitched up our travel trailer and went off to see the country.  That was far better than any part time job.  The seasonal job was with the AAA motor club in St Petersburg FL.


----------

